# Changer de.... clavier!



## Colin (10 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous! 

 J'ai la possibilité de me faire rammener un ibook des états unis (ce qui me fait économiser un paquet d'euros en fait) et un des trucs qui me fait le plus flippé, c'est le clavier!!

 en effet, j'ai tout mes trucs en azerty et là je vais me retrouver avec UN clavier qwerty... est-ce que vous savez s'il est possible de changer la langue du clavier? et si oui, combien ça coute ? 

 merci d'avance


----------



## duracel (11 Août 2004)

un clavier neuf, c'est dans les 60¤ il me semble.


----------



## lock (11 Août 2004)

J'ai eu le même genre de question et j'avais contacté des revendeus Apple, les prix variaient de 60 à 150 euros (ça dépendait si ils le posaient eux-même ou pas).
Tout compte fait j'ai acheté mon PB sur le store fr donc je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'essayer. 
Fais quand même gaffe que ça ne fasse pas sauter la garantie

Lock


----------



## Nathalex (11 Août 2004)

lock a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le même genre de question et j'avais contacté des revendeus Apple, les prix variaient de 60 à 150 euros (ça dépendait si ils le posaient eux-même ou pas).
> Tout compte fait j'ai acheté mon PB sur le store fr donc je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'essayer.
> Fais quand même gaffe que ça ne fasse pas sauter la garantie


Il est très facile de changer le clavier d'un iBook : même moi, j'y suis arrivé. En revanche, je n'en dirais pas autant d'un PowerBook. Donc, si c'est un iBook, ne te pose pas trop de questions autre que celle du prix du clavier....


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Il est très facile de changer le clavier d'un iBook : même moi, j'y suis arrivé. En revanche, je n'en dirais pas autant d'un PowerBook. Donc, si c'est un iBook, ne te pose pas trop de questions autre que celle du prix du clavier....


sur les alubook en tous ca le clavier est solidaire de la partie haute du portable 
donc en cas de remplacement du clavier il te faudras demonter ta machine et par consequent la garantie saute


----------



## casdu (16 Octobre 2004)

Le clavier d'un Powerbook G4 est a 80 Euros.

Il est tres facile de chager le clavier du format US en FR. il sufit de déclipser les touches du clavier du Powerbook et de clipser celles du nouveau clavier.
(Donc pas de demontage   

J'ai acheté un PB 15" aux USA pour 300 Euros de moins qu'en France.
-80 Euros de Clavier AZERTY, cela fait 220 Euros d'économies.
Plus quelques accessoires (Airport Expresss...)

Fabrice


----------



## logan1138 (16 Octobre 2004)

casdu a dit:
			
		

> Il est tres facile de chager le clavier du format US en FR. il sufit de déclipser les touches du clavier du Powerbook et de clipser celles du nouveau clavier.



mais pas avec des mains de 'boucher', les clips sont assez fragiles...  :mouais:


----------



## Sebang (16 Octobre 2004)

Bah dans le genre "j'économise comme un fou", j'ai payé mon PB Superdrive (voir sign) à peu près 1390 euros sur l'Apple Store Education Japonais en Juin. Rajoutez à cela les 60 euros des 512mb de Ram et voilà le travail ! 

Pour l'instant je fais avec le clavier Apple BT en Fr à la maison (ça évite de me brûler le poignet gauche quand je joue  ) et en Jpn en déplacement, mais le clavier qwerty est tellement plus pratique (accents mis à part) que je me demande si je vais changer ça en fait...


----------



## TheraBylerm (17 Octobre 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> sur l'Apple Store Education Japonais


C'est possible, ça ? Ils livrent jusqu'en France ?


----------



## Sebang (17 Octobre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible, ça ? Ils livrent jusqu'en France ?



Non, mais j'ai profité de mon été là-bas pour l'acheter


----------



## TheraBylerm (17 Octobre 2004)

Ahah !! J'ai un pote qui part au japon l'été prochain... je vais peut être lui demander de m'en ramener un...


----------



## Sebang (17 Octobre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Ahah !! J'ai un pote qui part au japon l'été prochain... je vais peut être lui demander de m'en ramener un...



  
En voilà une bonne idée qu'elle est bonne !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Moi je suis en Guadeloupe dans les DOM, et apple store europe ne livre pas chez nous. Par contre, j'ai trouvé un ami qui le récupère a Paris et me le ramène.

J'ai essayer sur apple store Canada, et je dois dire que je gagnais 300 ¤, mais si compte les frais de port pour me le faire livrer, et le changement du clavier, et ben tout compte fais, mieux vaut le prendre sur applestore europe.

Sinon, le seul prob quand on prend un ordi a l'étranger, c par rapport au cours de la monnaie, en Europe pas grave grace a l'euro, mais pour le reste, mieux vaut veiller.


----------



## cham (17 Octobre 2004)

lock a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le même genre de question et j'avais contacté des revendeus Apple, les prix variaient de 60 à 150 euros (ça dépendait si ils le posaient eux-même ou pas).


 Hello 
 Quelqu'un pour confirmer ce prix ?


----------



## Tokee (17 Octobre 2004)

J'avais entendu qu'il était impossible d'acheter un clavier a Apple sans renvoyer l'ancien... sinon pour le coût de l'achat aux USA j'ai été moi aussi bien tenté mais en rajoutant la TVA française c'est plus aussi interessant que ça     et je ne voudrait pas paraitre pessimiste mais pour ceux qui ne voudrait pas le déclarer ça peut coûter tres cher


----------



## Gallenza (17 Octobre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis en Guadeloupe dans les DOM, et apple store europe ne livre pas chez nous. Par contre, j'ai trouvé un ami qui le récupère a Paris et me le ramène.
> 
> J'ai essayer sur apple store Canada, et je dois dire que je gagnais 300 ¤, mais si compte les frais de port pour me le faire livrer, et le changement du clavier, et ben tout compte fais, mieux vaut le prendre sur applestore europe.
> 
> Sinon, le seul prob quand on prend un ordi a l'étranger, c par rapport au cours de la monnaie, en Europe pas grave grace a l'euro, mais pour le reste, mieux vaut veiller.



Commande au Canada !!! avec un clavier québécois, il est mille fois mieux que le Azerty....d'ailleurs j'arrive toujours pas à m'en procurer pour moi


----------



## Nathalex (17 Octobre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Commande au Canada !!! avec un clavier québécois, il est mille fois mieux que le Azerty....d'ailleurs j'arrive toujours pas à m'en procurer pour moi



Le revendeur de Montréal ne voulait rien savoir ?


----------



## Gallenza (17 Octobre 2004)

Bah en fait j'ai pas encore osé essayé...je me suis entêté sur le refus absurde de l'apple store de me fournir ce que je voulais même en payant!!
Mais je crois que je vais essayer, je te tiendrais au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Commande au Canada !!! avec un clavier québécois, il est mille fois mieux que le Azerty....d'ailleurs j'arrive toujours pas à m'en procurer pour moi


Mon premier portable était en qwerty, et alors que je vivais aux States, cela ne me posait pas problemes du tout.
Mais quand je suis rentré chez moi, je dois dire que switcher entre le qwerty et le azerty, c'etait assez chiant, sans parler de la galère des accents ....

Donc je pense que rien ne vaut un bon azerty avec tous ces accents .....

Maintenant pour la modif de clavier, je me suis un peu renseigné, et tout dépend du revendeur, car certains refuse de faire la modif.

Apple reste donc le moyen le plus sur de faire la modif, mais sans dute aussi le plus couteux.


----------



## Gallenza (18 Octobre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier portable était en qwerty, et alors que je vivais aux States, cela ne me posait pas problemes du tout.
> Mais quand je suis rentré chez moi, je dois dire que switcher entre le qwerty et le azerty, c'etait assez chiant, sans parler de la galère des accents ....
> 
> Donc je pense que rien ne vaut un bon azerty avec tous ces accents .....
> ...


 Justement le québécois est bien un qwerty, MAIS AVEC TOUS les accents de l'azerty et meme PLUS !!!


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2004)

oh!
 il n'est pas plus simple de racheter un clavier AZERTY a une personne souhaitant un calvier QWERTY? ou vice versa?, juste un echange en somme...
 ou peu etre...:mouais: tu va dans un apple store, et tu echange ton clavier... avec celui ci...
 A la FNAC, pas possible de demander au vendeur d'echanger? Car ce n'est que pour la demo!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Et ben je ne savais pas que le clavier quebecois était en qwerty avec les accents ...

 Mais je dois dire que vu que je suis habitué au azerty, je crois que je vais y rester.


----------



## casdu (19 Octobre 2004)

Tokee a dit:
			
		

> J'avais entendu qu'il était impossible d'acheter un clavier a Apple sans renvoyer l'ancien... sinon pour le coût de l'achat aux USA j'ai été moi aussi bien tenté mais en rajoutant la TVA française c'est plus aussi interessant que ça     et je ne voudrait pas paraitre pessimiste mais pour ceux qui ne voudrait pas le déclarer ça peut coûter tres cher



On peut se procurer un clavier dans n'importe quel magasin Apple.
J'ai eu le mien chez SMC (nice).
Il suffit de donner le numéro de série du mac et c'est tout.

Pour la TVA, si on arrive par Avion n'importe où en Europe, il n'y a pas de PB d'avoir un MAC dans son sac (pas dans sa boite).


----------



## TheraBylerm (19 Octobre 2004)

Une autre solution est d'acheter les touches séparément...







3 euros les petites touches, 10 euros les grosses... :hosto: 
Enfin, pour ceux que ça interresse, ya le lien : http://www.powerbook.fr/annonces/pieces/index.html


----------



## TheraBylerm (19 Octobre 2004)

Oups, désolé pour l'image un peu grande...:affraid:


----------



## Gallenza (20 Octobre 2004)

casdu a dit:
			
		

> On peut se procurer un clavier dans n'importe quel magasin Apple.



C'est malheureusement faux, tout dépend du modèle...de manière incompréhensible Apple considère que le clavier et le boitier des Alubook forment une pièce unique, et certifie que le clavier est indémontable  alors qu'il n'y a que 2 visses à retirer....Apple refuse donc de le vendre en pièce détachée!!! alors que pour les titanium non problem.


----------



## Gallenza (20 Octobre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Et ben je ne savais pas que le clavier quebecois était en qwerty avec les accents ...
> 
> Mais je dois dire que vu que je suis habitué au azerty, je crois que je vais y rester.



J'allais te proposer un échange de clavier, mais moi c'est un Alubook


----------



## Tokee (21 Octobre 2004)

casdu a dit:
			
		

> On peut se procurer un clavier dans n'importe quel magasin Apple.
> J'ai eu le mien chez SMC (nice).
> Il suffit de donner le numéro de série du mac et c'est tout.
> 
> Pour la TVA, si on arrive par Avion n'importe où en Europe, il n'y a pas de PB d'avoir un MAC dans son sac (pas dans sa boite).



Justement si, il peut y avoir un pb les douaniers ont parfaitement le droit de te demander la facture d'achat de ton portable    (je parle en connaissance de cause), surtout si celui-ci possede une fiche au standard américain et un clavier qui va avec... Cela arrive souvent à ce qu'il parait en provenance des USA sachant que les prix sont très interessants !
Donc prudence


----------



## casdu (3 Novembre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> C'est malheureusement faux, tout dépend du modèle...de manière incompréhensible Apple considère que le clavier et le boitier des Alubook forment une pièce unique, et certifie que le clavier est indémontable  alors qu'il n'y a que 2 visses à retirer....Apple refuse donc de le vendre en pièce détachée!!! alors que pour les titanium non problem.




Je confirme, Il suffit de donner le numéro de série et de payer, et c'est tout.
une semaine après, vous avez votre nouveau clavier.

Pour ma part j'ai été trop fainéant pour démonter le clavier. j'ai juste changé les touches.


----------



## wagonr (4 Novembre 2004)

Tokee a dit:
			
		

> Justement si, il peut y avoir un pb les douaniers ont parfaitement le droit de te demander la facture d'achat de ton portable    (je parle en connaissance de cause), surtout si celui-ci possede une fiche au standard américain et un clavier qui va avec... Cela arrive souvent à ce qu'il parait en provenance des USA sachant que les prix sont très interessants !
> Donc prudence



bah je vous dirai ca juste avant Noel, je rentre des US avec deux autres potes. On a chacun un alu 15 avec clavier qwerty ...
aucun d'entre nous n'a l'intention de payer une quelquonque tva, puisqu'on a deja paye les taxes ricaines.


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2004)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> bah je vous dirai ca juste avant Noel, je rentre des US avec deux autres potes. On a chacun un alu 15 avec clavier qwerty ...
> aucun d'entre nous n'a l'intention de payer une quelquonque tva, puisqu'on a deja paye les taxes ricaines.



mais les douaniers peuvent te demander de la payer a ton arrivé en france


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Novembre 2004)

Salut,
En ce qui me concerne j'ai toujours travaillé avec un Azerty, et du jour au lendemain lorsque j'ai déménagé pour aller en Italie, j'ai eu un Qwerty. Je me suis habitué très très rapidement.

Je ne sais pas comment fonctionne le cerveau dans ces cas là, mais je trouve qu'on arrive très bien à s'adapter à ce genre de changement, et beaucoup plus vite qu'on le pense. Pour preuve, lorsque je retape sur un Azerty, je m'y fais presque instantanément aussi.

*DW*


----------



## Sebang (4 Novembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> En ce qui me concerne j'ai toujours travailler avec un Azerty, et du jour au lendemain lorsque j'ai déménagé pour aller en Italie, j'ai eu un Qwerty. Je me suis habitué très très rapidement.
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment fonctionne le cerveau dans ces cas là, mais je trouve qu'on arrive très bien à s'adapter à ce genre de changement, et beaucoup plus vite qu'on le pense. Pour preuve, lorsque je retape sur un Azerty, je m'y fais presque instantanément aussi.
> ...



Pareil ici. Je m'habitue instantanément aux 2 claviers (QWERTY sur le PB, AZERTY sur le gros clavier que j'ai à la maison). Le seul problème, ce sont les accents. Y'a pas un moyen de les faire "corriger" à la volée ? :hosto:   
(en plus sans rire, je crois que Word le fait (ou le faisait).


----------



## Tokee (4 Novembre 2004)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> bah je vous dirai ca juste avant Noel, je rentre des US avec deux autres potes. On a chacun un alu 15 avec clavier qwerty ...
> aucun d'entre nous n'a l'intention de payer une quelquonque tva, puisqu'on a deja paye les taxes ricaines.



On priera pour vous   
Au cas où, essayer de ne pas vous faire chopper en même temps !


----------



## breljohn (15 Novembre 2004)

_une petite question: j'ai tres envie de m'acheter un iBook, mais je trouve que le clavier est hyper laid, l'un d'entre vous pourrait-il me dire si c'est possible d'installer un autre clavier (transparent serait idéal) et tant qu'à faire si je pouvais en profiter pour qu'il soit rétroéclairé ce serait top._


_merci..._

_@+_

_John_


----------



## duracel (16 Novembre 2004)

breljohn a dit:
			
		

> _une petite question: j'ai tres envie de m'acheter un iBook, mais je trouve que le clavier est hyper laid, l'un d'entre vous pourrait-il me dire si c'est possible d'installer un autre clavier (transparent serait idéal) et tant qu'à faire si je pouvais en profiter pour qu'il soit rétroéclairé ce serait top._
> 
> 
> _merci..._
> ...



a priori, je dirais non.


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2004)

si tu veux un clavier de killer qui va faire palir tout le monde, tu as ca :
http://www.fingerworks.com/MacNTouch_product.html
et hop comme dans Minority Report


----------



## southwing (23 Novembre 2004)

casdu a dit:
			
		

> Le clavier d'un Powerbook G4 est a 80 Euros.
> 
> Il est tres facile de chager le clavier du format US en FR. il sufit de déclipser les touches du clavier du Powerbook et de clipser celles du nouveau clavier.
> (Donc pas de demontage
> ...



Salut, ou peut on se procurer le clavier a 80 euros dont tu parles et est ce effectivement facile de declipser et reclipser????

merci


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Novembre 2004)

Salut

Est-il également possible de se procurer le clavier rétro-éclairé ??? Si oui ou ?

Merci


----------

